# Metro boston 2018



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Looks like we will finally get some decent snowfall Thursday 1/4 into Friday 1/5. Looking forward to sea trials on my new 3500 with fisher hd 2.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

lawn king said:


> Looks like we will finally get some decent snowfall Thursday 1/4 into Friday 1/5. Looking forward to sea trials on my new 3500 with fisher hd 2.


Long way away but yea you guys benefit from storms even off the coast


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

This storm is huge, too bad we are only getting hit by the east edge, most of the storm is going over the ocean.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

6 plus inches, starting Thursday am is the forecast at present.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Forecast now for our area along the coast south of boston is 12 - 15", with blizzard conditions in the afternoon!


----------



## Goodnyou (Mar 20, 2015)

This ones going to be tough on the shovel crews . Wind is going to be brutal


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

60 to 70 mph winds along the coast, very dangerous indeed!


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Feb 1, 2009)

Weather Website Ventusky

Best Options and Views I've Found ...

It does all planet earth and can zoom in locally

(date has to be updated each time you open the web site)

when it opens set the "calendar days"on the lower left to todays date (change date)

then click and drag New England to the center then zoom in

then select any choice from the list on the left for your desired view and info (excellent choices)

https://www.ventusky.com/?p=22;139;1&l=temperature

or this one is zoomed in already

(date has to be updated each time you open the web site)

https://www.ventusky.com/?p=39.2;-72.2;4&l=temperature


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

4-7" for boston south tonight, we have been very slow here. We have not even hit 20" for the season and January is half gone!


----------

